# Georgia Tech Summary



## Fletch_W (Aug 26, 2010)

Fantastic team whipped most of their ACC opponents, and walked away as ACC champs in 2009. 

That same season, they got whipped like a rented mule by a 2nd tier 4-loss SEC team, UGA. They got whipped and beaten like a red headed stepchild, whipped like a tied-up goat. 

I don't want to hear another word out of the YJ's until they've actually accomplished something.


----------



## fishinbub (Aug 26, 2010)

Fletch_W said:


> Fantastic team whipped most of their ACC opponents, and walked away as ACC champs in 2009.
> 
> That same season, they got whipped like a rented mule by a 2nd tier 4-loss SEC team, UGA. They got whipped and beaten like a red headed stepchild, whipped like a tied-up goat.
> 
> I don't want to hear another word out of the YJ's until they've actually accomplished something.



The game was within one TD, a TD that should have been scored on the last drive. We handed the game to UGA, they didn't beat us like a redheaded stepchild. UGA played the best they were possibly capable and still had to rely on a dropped pass to win. Maybe somebody will come along and point out CPJ's record against the mighty SEC since he came to Tech.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 27, 2010)

fishinbub said:


> The game was within one TD, a TD that should have been scored on the last drive. We handed the game to UGA, they didn't beat us like a redheaded stepchild. UGA played the best they were possibly capable and still had to rely on a dropped pass to win. Maybe somebody will come along and point out CPJ's record against the mighty SEC since he came to Tech.



That's funny. When GT won by 3 in 08 every Techie on the planet declared it a spanking.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 27, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> That's funny. When GT won by 3 in 08 every Techie on the planet declared it a spanking.



Declared it a spanking and bought silly mood rings to celebrate it.

Last year would have been worse, but our backs ran so much they got plum tuckered out.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 27, 2010)

MudDucker, I wonder what color the mood ring was after the UGA loss the next year? That's PRICELESS!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 27, 2010)

Fletch_W said:


> Fantastic team whipped most of their ACC opponents, and walked away as ACC champs in 2009.
> 
> That same season, they got whipped like a rented mule by a 2nd tier 4-loss SEC team, UGA. They got whipped and beaten like a red headed stepchild, whipped like a tied-up goat.
> 
> I don't want to hear another word out of the YJ's until they've actually accomplished something.



go play with your lizard.


----------



## specrider (Aug 27, 2010)

Fletch_W said:


> Fantastic team whipped most of their ACC opponents, and walked away as ACC champs in 2009.
> 
> That same season, they got whipped like a rented mule by a 2nd tier 4-loss SEC team, UGA. They got whipped and beaten like a red headed stepchild, whipped like a tied-up goat.
> 
> I don't want to hear another word out of the YJ's until they've actually accomplished something.



GT claiming the ACC title is like getting the title for being the skinniest kid at fat camp.


----------



## coggins (Aug 27, 2010)

specrider said:


> GT claiming the ACC title is like getting the title for being the skinniest kid at fat camp.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 27, 2010)

Well everybody knows fletch is the authority on college football.


----------



## reylamb (Aug 27, 2010)

Fletch_W said:


> Fantastic team whipped most of their ACC opponents, and walked away as ACC champs in 2009.
> 
> That same season, they got whipped like a rented mule by a 2nd tier 4-loss SEC team, UGA. They got whipped and beaten like a red headed stepchild, whipped like a tied-up goat.
> 
> I don't want to hear another word out of the YJ's until they've actually accomplished something.



While I am neither a fan of Tech nor UGA, does the same line of thinking apply to UGA?  You know, not another word until they accomplish something?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 27, 2010)

reylamb said:


> While I am neither a fan of Tech nor UGA, does the same line of thinking apply to UGA?  You know, not another word until they accomplish something?


----------



## coggins (Aug 27, 2010)

We've certainly owned the "nerds" for the last couple of decades. Does that count as accomplishing anything?


----------



## PWalls (Aug 27, 2010)

Fletch_W said:


> I don't want to hear another word out of the YJ's until they've actually accomplished something.



What BCS bowl was it that UGA went to last year again?


----------



## fishinbub (Aug 27, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> That's funny. When GT won by 3 in 08 every Techie on the planet declared it a spanking.



What do you call it when you blow a 3TD lead in the 3rd quarter?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2010)

This was a nice accomplishment at home right here (only a 2 TD lead in the 3rd quarter this time).

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4isBRGrIdkk?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4isBRGrIdkk?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 28, 2010)

Fletch_W said:


> Fantastic team whipped most of their ACC opponents, and walked away as ACC champs in 2009.
> 
> That same season, they got whipped like a rented mule by a 2nd tier 4-loss SEC team, UGA. They got whipped and beaten like a red headed stepchild, whipped like a tied-up goat.
> 
> I don't want to hear another word out of the YJ's until they've actually accomplished something.




Fletch you've managed to stir up a hornets nest..nice work.


----------



## DBM78 (Aug 28, 2010)

PWalls said:


> What BCS bowl was it that UGA went to last year again?



We weren't in a BCS bowl. But guess what we do know what its like to win a BCS bowl oh wait we know what it feels like to win a bowl game. How long has it been for the Techies since your last bowl win? I just had to look to know. Techs last bowl win came at the 2004 Champs sports bowl against the Orangemen of Syracuse.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 28, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> This was a nice accomplishment at home right here (only a 2 TD lead in the 3rd quarter this time).
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4isBRGrIdkk?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4isBRGrIdkk?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>




Too bad GT football isn't as good as UK football... You might actually have bragging rights for the year if so...


----------



## DBM78 (Aug 28, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Too bad GT football isn't as good as UK football... You might actually have bragging rights for the year if so...



Yep they could of got some more rings or maybe a necklace with some "Bling" in it.


----------



## specrider (Aug 29, 2010)

First bowl game outside of Boise in decades and GTU gets the big head about bowls.


----------



## Msteele (Aug 29, 2010)

4 National Titles - GT
1 National Title - UGA


----------



## Buzz (Aug 29, 2010)

specrider said:


> First bowl game outside of Boise in decades and GTU gets the big head about bowls.



I really wonder if some of you watch football...


----------



## GT1976 (Aug 30, 2010)

I wonder the same thing Buzz..Lets see GT shouldnt be claiming the ACC Championship because they lost to a SEC team thats their state rival?? Good Lord...GT has a High School offense but is 2nd in the nation in rushing...lol...The ACC is weak but have 5 teams ranked in the top 25...Yea theres tons of football knowledge in these posts...btw pup fans your starting tailback just got arrested for hit and run with no license...but hey its ok its uga fans,hes only gonna miss that first game...GO JACKETS!!!!


----------



## DBM78 (Aug 30, 2010)

GT1976 said:


> I wonder the same thing Buzz..Lets see GT shouldnt be claiming the ACC Championship because they lost to a SEC team thats their state rival?? Good Lord...GT has a High School offense but is 2nd in the nation in rushing...lol...The ACC is weak but have 5 teams ranked in the top 25...Yea theres tons of football knowledge in these posts...btw pup fans your starting tailback just got arrested for hit and run with no license...but hey its ok its uga fans,hes only gonna miss that first game...GO JACKETS!!!!



LOL at the tech fans. Know your place. You want to talk about running the ball UGA gave you a clinic last year over 350 yards on the ground. Oh and both the ACC Atlantic and Coastal champ both lost to SEC teams the last game of the year and might I add both USC and UGA were down compared to previous seasons. And ACC has 5 teams in the preseason poll its not where you start its were you finish you should know that after the past two year of getting embarrassed  in your bowl games.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 30, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> LOL at the tech fans. Know your place. You want to talk about running the ball UGA gave you a clinic last year over 350 yards on the ground. Oh and both the ACC Atlantic and Coastal champ both lost to SEC teams the last game of the year and might I add both USC and UGA were down compared to previous seasons. And ACC has 5 teams in the preseason poll* its not where you start its were you finish* you should know that after the past two year of getting embarrassed  in your bowl games.



Well, didn't the mutts finish in a NON News Day bowl ? I think it was the Asthma or Weedwacker bowl playing Sister Mary's School for the Blind ?  Now that's how one should finish !!


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 30, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Well, didn't the mutts finish in a NON News Day bowl ? I think it was the Asthma or Weedwacker bowl playing Sister Mary's School for the Blind ?  Now that's how one should finish !!



And still beat the gnats... you should be proud!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> And still beat the gnats... you should be proud!



We all know a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then !!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't want to hear another word from Feltch but that won't happen either.

GO Jackets, this is our year to beat UGA. It's in Athens.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 30, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> We all know a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then !!



Yeah like one win in a decade.........


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 30, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> We all know a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then !!



Ya'lls hog found it in 08.... get used to the drought!


----------



## specrider (Aug 30, 2010)

GT1976 said:


> ...btw pup fans your starting tailback just got arrested for hit and run with no license...but hey its ok its uga fans,hes only gonna miss that first game...GO JACKETS!!!!



How many games did Rueben Houston miss when arrested for felony marijuana use and distribution? Didn't he play the same week vs. Miami?

He wasn't charged with hit and run. It was called failure of duty after strike, or something to that effect, I forgot the exact terminology. Not as serious as hit and run but whatever, the point is he will sit more games for this minor traffic charge than GTU's Houston did for FELONY charges.


----------



## DBM78 (Aug 30, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Well, didn't the mutts finish in a NON News Day bowl ? I think it was the Asthma or Weedwacker bowl playing Sister Mary's School for the Blind ?  Now that's how one should finish !!



Yeah but guess what we one our bowl game you haven't won one since 04 most of those bowl games were on blue turf and or in the Pacific time zone against teams of the likes of Utah and Tulsa.


----------



## deerbandit (Aug 30, 2010)

GT1976 said:


> I wonder the same thing Buzz..Lets see GT shouldnt be claiming the ACC Championship because they lost to a SEC team thats their state rival?? Good Lord...GT has a High School offense but is 2nd in the nation in rushing...lol...The ACC is weak but have 5 teams ranked in the top 25...Yea theres tons of football knowledge in these posts...btw pup fans your starting tailback just got arrested for hit and run with no license...but hey its ok its uga fans,hes only gonna miss that first game...GO JACKETS!!!!



I just want to know who said Ealey was going to be the starting TB. Everything that I have seen hasnt mentioned a starter at that position yet. So for a GT fan who hates the DAWGS you must be watching the news very closely to have heard that and all the DAWG fans to have missed it.


----------



## GT1976 (Aug 30, 2010)

LOL ...I do watch sports closely..all of it ..even the mutts,not a game mind you..(more exciting watching a cow chew its cud)but I keep up with most teams.Yea we beat the utes in a Bowl game.The same utes that beat the Tide .The SECs #1 or #2 team..ohhh my bad I forgot Bama didnt really want to play that game..LOL..but then again ALL the SECs got IS Bama and Fla...btw Ealey WONT be thr starting tailback ..the first game anyway..350 yards rushing against GT ....ok...then what...but u are right about one thing...I hate the DOGS...thats right pup its DOGS...Dang I learnt that at the University of Sugar Valley...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 30, 2010)

specrider said:


> How many games did Rueben Houston miss when arrested for felony marijuana use and distribution? Didn't he play the same week vs. Miami?



why do people keep bringing up Reuben Houston?  The facts have all been presented on this board yet they are still ignored.  First and foremost, Houston was 5 years ago.  Neither the President of the Institute, the AD, nor the Coaches who were in charge of disciplining Houston are at the school so it has no bearing on GT now.  Also, Houston was expelled from GT and (obviously) suspended indefinitely from football until a Fulton County Judge demanded he be reinstated.  He was arrested in June and was not on the roster to begin the season.  He was not reinstated until November, when yes, he did play on ST's against Miami, which was the 10th game of the year.  So he basically received a 9 game suspension, which was less than GT wanted to give him.  He graduated in december 2005.


> Nov. 15, 2005
> 
> 
> ATLANTA (AP) - A Fulton County judge ordered Georgia Tech to reinstate defensive back Reuben Houston to the team Tuesday even though Houston is facing felony drug charges and has been suspended from the team all season.
> ...


----------



## DBM78 (Aug 30, 2010)

GT1976 said:


> LOL ...I do watch sports closely..all of it ..even the mutts,not a game mind you..(more exciting watching a cow chew its cud)but I keep up with most teams.Yea we beat the utes in a Bowl game.The same utes that beat the Tide .The SECs #1 or #2 team..ohhh my bad I forgot Bama didnt really want to play that game..LOL..but then again ALL the SECs got IS Bama and Fla...btw Ealey WONT be thr starting tailback ..the first game anyway..350 yards rushing against GT ....ok...then what...but u are right about one thing...I hate the DOGS...thats right pup its DOGS...Dang I learnt that at the University of Sugar Valley...



This is why you can't reason with a techie. He compared UGA offense to "cow chew cud" or boring but the GT triple option is exicting what 3 yards and a cloud of dust LOL. Know your team tech fan you never beat Utah. Tech's last 2 bowl wins were against Tulsa and Syracuse. Techs past bowl games have all been losses to West Virgina, LSU, Iowa, and Fresno State. Ealey might not start the first game but he will be there in November against GT.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 30, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> why do people keep bringing up Reuben Houston?



People probably bring him up because he was arrested for having drugs w/ a street value of *$60,000* and still played ball for your fine institution, but yet you want to sit there and act all high and mighty when we have a kid bump into a parked car or get an MIP.

I don't see anywhere in there where judge stipulated that the kid had to play ball.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 30, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> This is why you can't reason with a techie. He compared UGA offense to "cow chew cud" or boring but the GT triple option is exicting what 3 yards and a cloud of dust LOL. Know your team tech fan you never beat Utah. Tech's last 2 bowl wins were against Tulsa and Syracuse. Techs past bowl games have all been losses to West Virgina, LSU, Iowa, and Fresno State. Ealey might not start the first game but he will be there in November against GT.



Come on man, you know more about football than to think GT's offense is really 3 yards and a cloud of dust.  I'll bet you anything that we had more plays of 20+ yards than UGA did last year (don't know where to find that stat.)  I know that we averaged 5.9 ypp last year, which was higher than UGA.  Just because its done on the ground doesn't mean there aren't a lot of big plays.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 30, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> People probably bring him up because he was arrested for having drugs w/ a street value of *$60,000* and still played ball for your fine institution, but yet you want to sit there and act all high and mighty when we have a kid bump into a parked car or get an MIP.
> 
> I don't see anywhere in there where judge stipulated that the kid had to play ball.



a) He's one kid.
b) It was 5 years ago.
c) he's the first and only football player at GT to be convicted of a felony, and he was expelled by the Institute.
d) I'm not sure if Gailey was ordered to play him or not.  I assume he felt that if the court was going to treat him as innocent until proven guilty then he would, too.

I don't think anybody is trying to equate what Houston did and what Ealey did.  Nobody is making a big deal out of Ealey's infraction, only in the sheer number of infractions by UGA players.


----------



## specrider (Aug 30, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> People probably bring him up because he was arrested for having drugs w/ a street value of *$60,000* and still played ball for your fine institution, but yet you want to sit there and act all high and mighty when we have a kid bump into a parked car or get an MIP.
> 
> I don't see anywhere in there where judge stipulated that the kid had to play ball.



Exactly, the judge ordered he be on the team but it was GTU's decision to play him. I guess they qualify him by saying it was only special teams. They could have sat his butt on the bench the entire time but they chose to play him. I don;t care if it was a different coach, it's the institution that is under judgement here. I doubt ol' Fish Fry would do it different if it happened today. 

Everyone knows the cliche about throwing rocks from glass houses and it never applied more than in this situation.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 30, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> c) he's the first and only football player at GT to be convicted of a felony, and he was expelled by the Institute.



BINGO!!! WE HAVE A WINNER!

Tech lets convicted felons play on their team...He was reinstated on a Tuesday, played on Saturday.

http://ramblinwreck.cstv.com/sports/m-footbl/mtt/houston_reuben00.html

Per the link:
"2005: Did not play in the first nine games of the season . . . Rejoined the team the week of the Miami game . . . Played against Miami and Georgia, primarily on passing downs, *then started the Emerald Bowl against Utah . . . *Had five tackles, a pass breakup and a tackle for loss against Utah . . . Also returned two punts against the Utes."

Don't talk to me about how much more your institution cares about it.  A convicted felon..enough said.


----------



## specrider (Aug 30, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> a) He's one kid.
> b) It was 5 years ago.
> c) he's the first and only football player at GT to be convicted of a felony, and he was expelled by the Institute.
> d) I'm not sure if Gailey was ordered to play him or not.  I assume he felt that if the court was going to treat him as innocent until proven guilty then he would, too.
> ...



a) I'll take multiple underage drinking and suspended licenses over 1 Felony drug distribution charge any day. 
b) It doesn't matter when it happened, it's the institution in question here. If you won't allow a charge to stand because it is in the past, then I guess that "mighty" ACC championship last year doesn't count either since it's in the past. I guess GTU guys will claim some sort of statute of limitations here.
c) I thought he went on to graduate
d) Nobody could order Chantistic to play him. He's the head football coach, it was his decision. 

Nobody is saying UGA's players are perfect. WE utililized some bad judgement and did something really stupid, nobody denies that. But it is a total hypocritical point of view to accuse these players of being thugs for their minor infractions when your program of choice has issues of their own.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 30, 2010)

and he actually wasnt convicted of anything until after he had graduated.

and you guys are morons if you think GT has had half the legal problems UGA has had.  Might as well be called the Reidsville bulldogs.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 30, 2010)

Fletch_W said:


> Fantastic team whipped most of their ACC opponents, and walked away as ACC champs in 2009.
> 
> That same season, they got whipped like a rented mule by a 2nd tier 4-loss SEC team, UGA. They got whipped and beaten like a red headed stepchild, whipped like a tied-up goat.
> 
> I don't want to hear another word out of the YJ's until they've actually accomplished something.



Well...  as a Yellow Jacket fan, I got a degree from Georgia Tech.  So I accomplished that much....

Where'd you get your degree from? 

And by the way...  will you be over Saturday or Sunday morning to mow my yard?  
BOOM!


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 30, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> BINGO!!! WE HAVE A WINNER!
> 
> Tech lets convicted felons play on their team...He was reinstated on a Tuesday, played on Saturday.
> 
> ...



What you forgot to say is that the judge ordered GT to take him back on the team otherwise GT could have faced a possible civil suit.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 30, 2010)

specrider said:


> a) I'll take multiple underage drinking and suspended licenses over 1 Felony charge any day.
> b) It doesn't matter when it happened, it's the institution in question here. If you won't allow a charge to stand because it is in the past, then I guess that "mighty" ACC championship last year doesn't count either since it's in the past. I guess GTU guys will claim some sort of statute of limitations here.
> c) I thought he went on to graduate
> d) Nobody could order Chantistic to play him. He's the head football coach, it was his decision.
> ...



1) so UGA's never had a player commit a felony?
2) if you can't see why something that happened 5 years ago under a different coach, different AD, and different president is LESS RELEVANT than something that happened a week ago, then I can't help you.
3) he went on to graduate because a Fulton judge said he had to be reinstated.  he was reinstated and he graduated a month later, before his court case was resolved.  so he was not a convicted felon when he played.
4) what you say is possible.  I honestly dont know and I dont know if the judge could tell the institute to treat him precisely as if nothing had happened because of "innocent until proven guilty" and warned the program that not playing him would lead to some sort of trouble.  its possible, but I don't know.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 30, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> and he actually wasnt convicted of anything until after he had graduated.
> 
> and you guys are morons if you think GT has had half the legal problems UGA has had.  Might as well be called the Reidsville bulldogs.



Uh-oh, looks like someone's resorted to name calling....

Must not like the FACTS I've been posting...

Not convicted my rear end...he got caught w/ almost a thousand pounds of weed man.  Get real


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 30, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> What you forgot to say is that the judge ordered GT to take him back on the team otherwise GT could have faced a possible civil suit.



The judge didn't order your fine team to play him, much less start him.  And a judge can't say, hey, lookie here Mr. Houston, if Gailey don't play you, you got yourself one fine looking civil suit.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 30, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> 4) what you say is possible.  I honestly dont know and I dont know if the judge could tell the institute to treat him precisely as if nothing had happened because of "innocent until proven guilty" and warned the program that not playing him would lead to some sort of trouble.  its possible, but I don't know.



I'm gonna give you a minute to be honest w/ yourself and think about that one.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 30, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Uh-oh, looks like someone's resorted to name calling....
> 
> Must not like the FACTS I've been posting...
> 
> Not convicted my rear end...he got caught w/ almost a thousand pounds of weed man.  Get real



the facts are that UGA has 40 kids arrested for every 1 GT has.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 30, 2010)

The fact is that Georgia Tech played a convicted felon.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry, STARTED a convicted felon.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 30, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> I'm gonna give you a minute to be honest w/ yourself and think about that one.



there are tons of instances where it is illegal to deny someone the right to do something (Houston and GT had a signed contract) just because charges are pending against them.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, you're right....A scholarship guarantees a player to see playing time.  I forgot we were talking about little league baseball where they all have to see the field.


----------



## specrider (Aug 30, 2010)

Heck with the football players, every month for a while it seemed like GTU was having average population students arrested for being a part of terrorist groups.


----------



## specrider (Aug 30, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> there are tons of instances where it is illegal to deny someone the right to do something (Houston and GT had a signed contract) just because charges are pending against them.



Charges are pending against Ealey as well, but you want him booted off the team for running so good against.....errrrrrr.....for that heinous crime he committed.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 30, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> The judge didn't order your fine team to play him, much less start him.  And a judge can't say, hey, lookie here Mr. Houston, if Gailey don't play you, you got yourself one fine looking civil suit.



You are right, the Judge didn't.  Houston was a clear starter going into that season by a wide margin.  He was also a potential NFL draftee.  

The judge ordered GT to take him back on the football team.  We had no choice as an institution to have him on the team.  Otherwise we could face a civil suit as I explained.

Since Houston was also a potential draftee, we could have also faced another civil suit if he could somehow prove he was benched for personal reasons outside of the football field.  He could claim that GT hurt his marketability in the NFL.

That second part is hotly debated amongst GT fans.  I personally felt that if he wasnt convicted and we had to have him on the team, then he should play if he is the best.  Many other GT alumns and fans alike disagreed.  

Regardless, Gailey played him and it was looked at by many to be just another reason to hate Gailey.  The bottom line though is we had to have him on the team not by GT's choice.

So I still fail to see how this is a mark against the Institute especially coming from a UGA fan.  Give me a break.  You can point to a lot of things, but this is stupid.  You have more players breaking the law than any other college team.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 30, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> The fact is that Georgia Tech played a convicted felon.


He wasn't at the time he played.  See my other two posts on the subject.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 30, 2010)

specrider said:


> Charges are pending against Ealey as well, but you want him booted off the team for running so good against.....errrrrrr.....for that heinous crime he committed.



I have never said anything about wanting Ealey booted off the team.  I think his infractions are minor, as have been most of the UGA players'.  

The only thing I have said is that the sheer number of infractions by UGA players weighs very negatively on Mark Richt and that if a GT coach had that many of his players in trouble then I would be calling for his head.

Read my posts and find where I said anything more than that.


----------



## specrider (Aug 30, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> You are right, the Judge didn't.  Houston was a clear starter going into that season by a wide margin.  He was also a potential NFL draftee.
> 
> The judge ordered GT to take him back on the football team.  We had no choice as an institution to have him on the team.  Otherwise we could face a civil suit as I explained.
> 
> ...



not really, I'd wager that the total number of UGA players breaking the law for underage drinking and drving the wrong way on scooters, etc. are about teh same as every other university's team. If you're referring to the Fulmer Cup, even that site's creator admits that Athens cops are more aggressive than at other universities. 

Want proof? The school that the award was named after doesn't get one point after several of their players beat an off-duty cop so bad, he was was almost killed. Most places that's attempted murder but in knoxville, they aren't missing even a single game. 

Fact of the matter is, our player's problems can by and large be fixed with a defensive driving course whereas GTU's require incarceration.


----------



## specrider (Aug 30, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I have never said anything about wanting Ealey booted off the team.  I think his infractions are minor, as have been most of the UGA players'.
> 
> The only thing I have said is that the sheer number of infractions by UGA players weighs very negatively on Mark Richt and that if a GT coach had that many of his players in trouble then I would be calling for his head.
> 
> Read my posts and find where I said anything more than that.



I agree with some of this but I also believe UGA doesn't compete on a level playing field when it comes to player's arrests. And that is why it doesn't bother me too much when I see underage drinking, etc. The kids should learn their lessons though and Ealey should have his butt kicked for disobeying the coaches. 

Unfortunately, college football has got almost to the point where people are willing to overlook wrongs committed by players if it will negatively affect the results of their football team. I do think Richt cares about his players development as people, not just players. That's not always the case in college football nowdays.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice skyjacker...you admit to wanting a man who was found w/ over 900 pounds of weed on the playing field representing your alma mater.  You need say nothing else.  I see your mindset already.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 30, 2010)

specrider said:


> I agree with some of this but I also believe UGA doesn't compete on a level playing field when it comes to player's arrests. And that is why it doesn't bother me too much when I see underage drinking, etc. The kids should learn their lessons though and Ealey should have his butt kicked for disobeying the coaches.
> 
> Unfortunately, college football has got almost to the point where people are willing to overlook wrongs committed by players if it will negatively affect the results of their football team. I do think Richt cares about his players development as people, not just players. That's not always the case in college football nowdays.



see, we've been arguing about this but what you just said is what got me into this argument in the first place with huntindawg.  its in the other thread but all I said was that I didn't think most UGA fans cared about these arrests as long as they won football games.  And I still maintain that opinion.  I will also say that I don't know mny people that wanted Reuben Houston on the field after his incident and I doubt many UGA fans would have wanted him out there if he played at UGA, either.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 30, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I will also say that I don't know mny people that wanted Reuben Houston on the field after his incident.....



You know one and he's got your back on this thread....

I guess that's what losing to your in state rival so many years in a row will get ya....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 30, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> You know one and he's got your back on this thread....
> 
> I guess that's what losing to your in state rival so many years in a row will get ya....



well that's his prerogative.  believe it or not, there were a lot of GT fans that didnt want Chan Gailey fired because they didnt think we would ever do better than 7 wins per season.  I obviously didn't agree with them either.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 30, 2010)

specrider said:


> not really, I'd wager that the total number of UGA players breaking the law for underage drinking and drving the wrong way on scooters, etc. are about teh same as every other university's team. If you're referring to the Fulmer Cup, even that site's creator admits that Athens cops are more aggressive than at other universities.
> 
> Want proof? The school that the award was named after doesn't get one point after several of their players beat an off-duty cop so bad, he was was almost killed. Most places that's attempted murder but in knoxville, they aren't missing even a single game.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, our player's problems can by and large be fixed with a defensive driving course whereas GTU's require incarceration.



I wouldn't really disagree with that but I wasn't attacking your school.  I was moreso defending mine.  Arrests happen everywhere.  UGA did actually have more off season arrests than all other schools going into the season two years ago when you were preseason #1.  

As a UGA fan if you don't think you have a discipline problem on the campus with your players then you would be in the minority opinion of all my UGA friends.  Most of them like Richt, but even they admit that the belt needs to come out more.  That said this suspension and most that I've seen from Richt is about right.  I'm just amazed they still happen with frequency over there.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 30, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Nice skyjacker...you admit to wanting a man who was found w/ over 900 pounds of weed on the playing field representing your alma mater.  You need say nothing else.  I see your mindset already.



Dirty bait.  You fail miserably at comprehension.   Houston was ordered by a judge to be reinstated on the team pending his trial.  Ifwe don't comply we are open to a civil suit.  We could even be open to a civil suit if he doesn't play.  At that point, when you have the law telling you that he should be reinstated, and there is no evidence that he had broken any GT rules regarding football or academics at that point in time (that evidence was privy only to the GBI) then yes, I supported the best players playing on the field.  Because in a vacuum condition, without outside influence, we all want the best players to play.  Trust me, if there was any hard evidence GT had to keep him off campus and out of school, they tried.  It has nothing to do whether or not I condone his actions.  I don't.  

It has to do with the fact that a higher power says he is innocent until proven guilty and it was beyond GT's control and authority.  At that point, its not a discplinary issue for the school.  So yes, I support any player to play ball if he is the best player at his position.  If Houston could be kept off the team, that's one thing.  But he was on the team after an 8 game suspension.  So the best players play.  The judge effectively told GT that Houston deserved to be part of the team.  That's all I as a fan have to go on.  So if he's on the team he plays if he's better than his competition.  

You have to remember, up until THAT point, GT kept him out of 8 or 9 games, so that in essence was the suspension GT gave to Houston.  It would have been the entire season had the judge not made an order to reinstate him, so at that point, you play the best players you have.  Its no longer a disciplinary issue for the school.  The discipline by the school was already administered.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 30, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> You know one and he's got your back on this thread....
> 
> I guess that's what losing to your in state rival so many years in a row will get ya....



I explained my reasons too...  you just failed to understand it.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 30, 2010)

specrider said:


> Charges are pending against Ealey as well, but you want him booted off the team for running so good against.....errrrrrr.....for that heinous crime he committed.



I don't want him booted off the team, and I'm not trying to start an argument, but I'm curious as to the opinions of Dawg fans between the discipline handed out to Mettenberger, and the discipline handed out to Ealey.  I think Ealey's suspension is about fair.  I wouldn't think it is more than 2 games.  But I remember being surprised about Mettenberger. 

I can't remember all the details of what happened to Mettenberger, but I remember being quite stunned that he was kicked off the team completely.  I'm sure you guys can educate me.


----------



## DBM78 (Aug 30, 2010)

You heard the saying people who live in glass house shouldn't cast stones. GT ALUMNI Reuben Houston is up to his old tricks this story is from this past spring. 

Georgia Tech Sports 1:31 p.m. Thursday, March 4, 2010 
Former Georgia Tech football star on run from U.S. Marshals
By Kristi E. Swartz 


The Atlanta Journal-Constitution 

A former Georgia Tech football player convicted of federal drug charges is now on the run from the U.S. Marshals.

  AJC file, 2005 Reuben Houston is accused of pulling gun on family after dispute with daughter. 

Reuben Houston has been on the run from investigators since September, senior inspector Katrina Crouse said.

That’s when he brought a gun to the home of a family whose child had gotten into some sort of a fight with Houston’s daughter, Crouse said.

Crouse said few details were available on Houston’s arrest warrant but said his daughter “got into some kind of dispute with another child, and he became very unhappy about it.”

Houston went to the family’s house in Cobb County to confront the parents about it, Crouse said.

“He got angry, pulled a gun and held everybody at bay for about five minutes,” she said.

One of the family members tried to wrestle the gun from Houston, who eventually left.

Crouse said investigators have been looking for him since that time.

Houston is wanted for making terrorist threats and aggravated assault with a weapon.

He is also charged with possession of a firearm by a convicted felon because of 2005 charges connected to a marijuana distribution ring.

Houston, still playing cornerback for Georgia Tech at the time, was convicted of helping smuggle more than 90 pounds of marijuana into Atlanta from California.

He accepted a plea agreement to lesser charges a year later.

He was suspended from the football team in June 2005 but received a court order to be reinstated in November.

He graduated with a degree in management and signed a free-agent contract with the Tampa Bay Buccaneers the following May.

Crouse said Houston may be in Florida because he spent time there.

The 27-year-old was also a Fayette County high school football and track star.

“What a shame,” Crouse said. “Here’s somebody who had so much talent and promise and opportunities – to then take this path instead.”

Crouse said the U.S. Marshals consider Houston to be violent and dangerous. They do not want the public approaching him.

“We’re more interested in getting tips so we can find him,” Crouse said.

Anyone with information can call the Southeast Regional Fugitive Task Force at 770-508-2500.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 30, 2010)

what do Houston's latest antics have to do with this discussion?  He's been out of school for 5 years.  you don't see anybody bringing up Quincy or Odell...


----------



## Resica (Aug 30, 2010)

Man, do you folks ever bicker. Tech wins this year!!!


----------



## DBM78 (Aug 30, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> You are right, the Judge didn't.  Houston was a clear starter going into that season by a wide margin.  He was also a potential NFL draftee.
> 
> The judge ordered GT to take him back on the football team.  We had no choice as an institution to have him on the team.  Otherwise we could face a civil suit as I explained.
> 
> Since Houston was also a potential draftee, we could have also faced another civil suit if he could somehow prove he was benched for personal reasons outside of the football field.  He could claim that GT hurt his marketability in the NFL.



What court would rule on the side of a covicted or accused felon. GT should of stood there ground. How could GT hurt Houstons "marketablility" did they put the weed in his vehicle.  Look at Ben Roethlisberger he was never charged with a crime just suspected and he was suspended for 6 games. Does Roethlisberger have the right to sue the Steelers or the NFL? 

Skyjacker I sure hope your not an attorney


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 30, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> I don't want him booted off the team, and I'm not trying to start an argument, but I'm curious as to the opinions of Dawg fans between the discipline handed out to Mettenberger, and the discipline handed out to Ealey.  I think Ealey's suspension is about fair.  I wouldn't think it is more than 2 games.  But I remember being surprised about Mettenberger.
> 
> I can't remember all the details of what happened to Mettenberger, but I remember being quite stunned that he was kicked off the team completely.  I'm sure you guys can educate me.



Yeah, you probably would be surprised since you are ok w/ certain crimes (felony charges seem to be ok in your book).  

You are a complete goob if you think that the unwanted grabbing of a girl's breasts and behind are in anyway in the same league of bumping into a parked car.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 30, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> What court would rule on the side of a covicted or accused felon. GT should of stood there ground. How could GT hurt Houstons "marketablility" did they put the weed in his vehicle.  Look at Ben Roethlisberger he was never charged with a crime just suspected and he was suspended for 6 games. Does Roethlisberger have the right to sue the Steelers or the NFL?
> 
> Skyjacker I sure hope your not an attorney






lets see if you can play a game called connect the dots.

Dot a.) Reuben Houston was a potential NFL draftee and 4 year starter.

Dot b.) Reuben Houston is under investigation and charged in drug trafficing.

Dot c.) GT suspends Reuben Houston for the season.

Dot d.) A Federal Court Judge issues a mandate in week 9 of the season that Reuben Houston will be allowed back into school and allowed to play on the football team.

Dot e.) If GT doesn't take Houston back they are liable for a civil suit.  If GT doesn't play Houston, they could be liable for a civil suit.

Dot f.) If GT doesn't play Houston, he could claim that GT hurt his marketability to get in the NFL either by draft or free agency.

We had no choice to take him back.  The choice GT coaches did have were to play him or not.  Since his attorney was threatening a civil damages suit against GT if we didn't because it would hurt his chances of getting drafted or picked up in free agency, GT played him.  

I had no problem with it once a judge mandated that he be admitted back in school and allowed to play football.  At that point, its the best person at the position.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 30, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Yeah, you probably would be surprised since you are ok w/ certain crimes (felony charges seem to be ok in your book).
> 
> You are a complete goob if you think that the unwanted grabbing of a girl's breasts and behind are in anyway in the same league of bumping into a parked car.



I'm not ok with certain crimes.  You've been reaching at anything just to try and carry an argument versus someone that actually has a college degree.  I'm surprised people in the trailer park have computers.  

I didn't know the details of Mettenberger.  They weren't ever released as far as I remember.  He was dismissed for breaking "team rules".

But I do like how you try and justify Ealey's crime with "bumping into a parked car."  Lets not forget the running aspect of it.  Or the fact that it doesn't seem like it was a little "bump" either.  

But if mettenberger was dismissed for grabbing a chicks breasts, where were you when Knowshow Moreno got accused of raping the coed in her dorm?  Seems a lot worse than grabbing a chicks breast huh?  

Seems like there's a lot of hypocrisy amongst some UGA fans.


----------



## jwea89 (Aug 30, 2010)

gettin a little personal there boss...


----------



## jwea89 (Aug 30, 2010)

and comparing this houston guy, which i know nothing about that was before my days, and the ealey situation is a little ridicuolous. ones a federal offense and one is a minor hit and run, but regardless, ealey broke the law and should be punished accordingly, kicked off the team, heck no, but punished yes. and to the houston thing, going completely off skyjackers posts, gt didnt really have a choice about having him on the team, and he missed several games for what he did...theyre just not really comparable to me...to way different offenses so i dont see why everyone keeps going back and forth


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 30, 2010)

jwea89 said:


> and comparing this houston guy, which i know nothing about that was before my days, and the ealey situation is a little ridicuolous. ones a federal offense and one is a minor hit and run, but regardless, ealey broke the law and should be punished accordingly, kicked off the team, heck no, but punished yes. and to the houston thing, going completely off skyjackers posts, gt didnt really have a choice about having him on the team, and he missed several games for what he did...theyre just not really comparable to me...to way different offenses so i dont see why everyone keeps going back and forth



Thank you for showing that the majority of UGA fans have some sense.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 30, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> What court would rule on the side of a covicted or accused felon. GT should of stood there ground. How could GT hurt Houstons "marketablility" did they put the weed in his vehicle.  Look at Ben Roethlisberger he was never charged with a crime just suspected and he was suspended for 6 games. Does Roethlisberger have the right to sue the Steelers or the NFL?
> 
> Skyjacker I sure hope your not an attorney



Everything was still pending so I imagine gt was just being safe about it.

Roethlisberger, unless he has a clause in his contract with the steelers, does indeed have every right to sue them since he was not actually convicted of any crime.  He obviously does not feel that is in his best interest and I would agree with him.  Houston would have had nothing to lose though...


----------



## jwea89 (Aug 30, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> Thank you for showing that the majority of UGA fans have some sense.



haha i go to gt man
i just try to be a little objective on here because theres no sense in arguing with all the uga fans...too many of em. plus, i didnt see any reason behind this entire thread, the op was retarded and so was the ensuing argument


----------



## DBM78 (Aug 30, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Everything was still pending so I imagine gt was just being safe about it.
> 
> Roethlisberger, unless he has a clause in his contract with the steelers, does indeed have every right to sue them since he was not actually convicted of any crime.  He obviously does not feel that is in his best interest and I would agree with him.  Houston would have had nothing to lose though...



Look at the lack of common sense the Techies have. What NFL team would draft a trouble maker like Houston if he sued his school on top of being accussed of a felony? Houston did have a contract with GT to play football I'm sure there was "team rules" he broke and could be punished by the school/coach. A judge making you keep him on the team is different than GT or the Coach letting him start a game and travel to a bowl game. I'm sure GT has its own lawyers that could handle that case with there eyes closed.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> I'm not ok with certain crimes.  You've been reaching at anything just to try and carry an argument versus someone that actually has a college degree.  I'm surprised people in the trailer park have computers.  First, I'm not reaching at anything.  GT played a felon. Period, end of story.  You can try to justify it all you want by saying that Houston had an attorney (LINK????) who was threating suit against GT if he didn't play, but I don't believe you.
> 
> Second, nice assumption man...way to put down a pretty good percentage of the population to throw out a jab at me.  We can get together and compare college degreeS anytime you like.
> 
> ...



And I'm the one reaching??


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 31, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> What NFL team would draft a trouble maker like Houston if he sued his school on top of being accussed of a felony?



Just think about this:

GT doesnt play Houston and he doesnt get drafted.  The charges are somehow dropped because new info comes to light.

Now Houston has been deprived of his "right to earn a living" and sues GT.  

Is it really that hard to imagine?


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 31, 2010)

fishinbub said:


> What do you call it when you blow a 3TD lead in the 3rd quarter?



I call it coming out of the half thinking you have the game won with a half hearted effort. In other words, A FLUKE...


----------



## DBM78 (Aug 31, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Just think about this:
> 
> GT doesnt play Houston and he doesnt get drafted.  The charges are somehow dropped because new info comes to light.
> 
> ...



First of all I didn't know you had a right to play college football? Second how does him being on the bench or not playing deprive him "his right to earn a living" thats absurd he made his own decisons by breaking the law.  Third what new evidence would come to light he didn't know 90lbs of weed was in his car? If you really believe GT was worried about a lawsuit from a player accussed and then convicted of a felony you must be real gullible.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Just think about this:
> 
> GT doesnt play Houston and he doesnt get drafted.  The charges are somehow dropped because new info comes to light.
> 
> ...



Yes, it's extremely hard to imagine.  He was CAUGHT WITH 100 POUNDS OF WEED.  You don't accidentally end up with 100 pounds of anything, much less an illegal drug.  Civil court is much different than legal court (in what is admissible,  the burden of proof, etc.) and his attorney would have had to have proven that Houston didn't know anything about the 100 pounds of weed HE HAD IN HIS POSSESSION.  I'm sure the attorneys from GT knew this and told Gailey as much, but he still played and started him.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 31, 2010)

I've admitted that I'm tired of having dumb traffic and alcohol related arrests...

Why can't you admit that your upstanding institution willingly played a felon???


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 31, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> And I'm the one reaching??



Once again...  I'm dumber for having entered this conversation.  

You say you don't believe me.  Why?  Is it because you don't like me?  Or is it because you think I'm lying?  Why would I lie about this?  Everything I said is true and if you want to research it yourself, you'll find out the same.  I don't know why its so difficult to grasp...

Bottom line is GT threw him out of school and a judge made us take him back including being let back on the team.  Had GT refused, we would have been liable in a civil suit.  We could have been liable for a civil suit for damaging his NFL draft status had we not played him and his attorney was able to prove he was the best person at his position, which really wasn't hard to see since he started three years prior to his senior year. 

But don't believe me.  You hate all things GT.  I get it.  I hate all things Dawg.  Its what makes our rivalry a rivalry.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> You say you don't believe me.  Why?  Is it because you don't like me?  Or is it because you think I'm lying?  Why would I lie about this?  Everything I said is true and if you want to research it yourself, you'll find out the same.  I don't know why its so difficult to grasp...



Link to the FACT that his attorney was threatening a civil suit???




Skyjacker said:


> We could have been liable for a civil suit for damaging his NFL draft status had we not played him and his attorney was able to prove he was the best person at his position, which really wasn't hard to see since he started three years prior to his senior year.



You really don't know how the civil court works huh?  Not only would his attorney had to have proven that he was the best person for his position (which would have been tough since he missed over 3/4 of the year, including summer practice), but he would also have to prove that Houston didn't know ANYTHING about 100 POUNDS OF WEED HE HAD IN HIS POSSESSION.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 31, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> First of all I didn't know you had a right to play college football? Second how does him being on the bench or not playing deprive him "his right to earn a living" thats absurd he made his own decisons by breaking the law.  Third what new evidence would come to light he didn't know 90lbs of weed was in his car? If you really believe GT was worried about a lawsuit from a player accussed and then convicted of a felony you must be real gullible.



Doc Holiday is exactly right.   You guys are like trying to reason with a retard.  

He wasn't Convicted of the crime until long after the season was over.  At that point he was only accussed of a crime of which GT had not been privy to the evidence as it was all Federal evidence and they weren't sharing it with GT.  GT booted him off the football team until he cleared his name not wanting to be associated with Houston.  

Houston's attorney argued with a State judge (not the Federal judge) through 8 games of the season that GT could not do that and if they did, they were going to file a civil suit.  The judge agreed and ordered that he be reinstated in school and on the team. Which again was after week 8 of the season.   On top of that, he was clearly the starter going into his senior year and it wasn't even close as our depth behind him stunk.  
The legalities of a civil suit were very REAL.  Its not gullible to think it was a real possibility, it was a REAL possiblity.  

How do I know?  Because I used to sit on an alumni board that raised money for GT athletics during this entire episode and that was the exact details provided to me by Dave Braine the former AD at GT, who we used to meet with every quarter.  

I'm not an attorney, and I don't know if the civil suit was a real threat to GT or not, but I do know that GT took it very seriously and they thought it was a real threat.  I imagine that since their attorney's are all pretty competent people, then it must have been a real threat.  While I was no fan of Dave Braine and thought he was incomptent on many things, I don't think this is one of them.

So at that point once he's on the team, the best players play.  The judge clearly outlined that there were no legitimate reasons for Houston to be discplined by the school.  Who am I to say at that time (LONG before he was convicted) that the Judge is wrong?  A reasonable person accepts a judge's decision as law.  So again, at that point, the best players play.  His possible off field incidents were taken out of the equation by a judge.  

In this situation, the reason he did play was because his attorney made it very clear that if he didn't play GT was open to a civil suit for damaging Houston's NFL potential.  Regardless, once he was on the team, I believe that the best players play.  I accepted the judge's decision.  It has nothing to do with my moral fiber.  My moral fiber accepts the legal ruling of a State Judge, period.  

Believe what you want to about it, but if you think GT is less of a school for the Houston incident then you either don't know the details, or in this case since I have explained the details, you're either not all that bright, or extremely hard headed because you're a Dawg fan who wants to use it as retaliation everytime a GT fan points out the disciplinary problems at UGA.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 31, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Link to the FACT that his attorney was threatening a civil suit???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.) I can't provide a link.  None exists.  Doesn't mean it didn't happen.  And I don't appreciate you calling me a liar simply because you pull for another school.  I  explained in detail how I know.  You can either accept it, or not. 

2.) At the time he was let back into school, it was very easy to see he was the best at his position.  The possession of weed is inadmissable in a State court because it was based on Federal Charges and he hadn't been convicted of those charges.  Had it been allowed, why would GT all of the sudden do a complete 180 degrees on letting him back in 8 games into the season?  Did they just do that because they really wanted to see Houston back on campus?    Why wait until the 9th week of the season to want Houston back?  Explain that to me...


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> 1.) I can't provide a link.  None exists.  Doesn't mean it didn't happen.  And I don't appreciate you calling me a liar simply because you pull for another school.  I  explained in detail how I know.  You can either accept it, or not.



I'm not saying that I don't believe you because I pull for another school.  I'm saying I don't believe you because you already admitted to wanting a felon on the field representing your school no matter what he did, and something tells me that you just might be trying to save face on that account



Skyjacker said:


> 2.) At the time he was let back into school, it was very easy to see he was the best at his position.  The possession of weed is inadmissable in a State court because it was based on Federal Charges and he hadn't been convicted of those charges.  Had it been allowed, why would GT all of the sudden do a complete 180 degrees on letting him back in 8 games into the season?  Did they just do that because they really wanted to see Houston back on campus?    Why wait until the 9th week of the season to want Houston back?  Explain that to me...



Huh?  The possession of weed is inadmissible in state court??? What does that have to do with the fact that it is extremely admissible and would have been the first thing brought up in a civil trial (your reasoning for GT playing and starting your boy)???


----------



## jwea89 (Aug 31, 2010)

so how about those braves last night guys.
i know yall saw heyward and mac bomb those balls


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 31, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> I'm not saying that I don't believe you because I pull for another school.  I'm saying I don't believe you because you already admitted to wanting a felon on the field representing your school no matter what he did, and something tells me that you just might be trying to save face on that account



Not what I said and you are totally twisting my words.  First he was NOT a felon at the time.  He had not been convicted and stated his innocence. I was all for GT kicking him off.  Once the judge said he had to be reinstated, I accepted the judges decision as being higher than GT's decision.  Go back and read this part which explains my position:
"I believe that the best players play. I accepted the judge's decision. It has nothing to do with my moral fiber. My moral fiber accepts the legal ruling of a State Judge, period. "  

Has absolutely nothing to do with me "wanting a felon to play".  I never stated that, you twisted my words to suit what you wanted to hear.  I respect the legal decision to allow him on the team.  At that point, the best players play.  Its pretty simple.  State Judge's decision greater than my alma mater.  I'm not going to question the Judge's integrity.  





> Huh?  The possession of weed is inadmissible in state court??? What does that have to do with the fact that it is extremely admissible and would have been the first thing brought up in a civil trial (your reasoning for GT playing and starting your boy)???



No it isn't.  You don't know what is admissible evidence until after the Federal trial which wouldn't have happened until AFTER the football season.  At that time, the only thing GT had to go on for keeping Houston off the team is a pending trial on charges of drug trafficking, and a statement of innocence.  So had GT kicked him off the team and he lost his eligbility to play since he was a senior, if he was found innocent in federal court after the season, then GT cannot use possession of marijuana to help support their decision to keep Houston off the team. 

Lets pretend for a minute that the civil trial would happen BEFORE the Federal trial, which it wouldn't have.  Gt says they booted Houston for drug trafficking... Houston's attorney says prove it...  what does GT have to go on?  They don't have any evidence, the Feds did and the Fed's were not going to offer anything to GT because they had a larger case brewing versus several people.  So you're wrong there. 

If the civil trial would have happened though AFTER the Federal Trial.  And had Houston been proven innocent, then GT would have had a civil trial on their hands.  

The bottom line is that GT was in a very unfavorable position in that there would be no way to prove their position until the Federal Trial happened.  And if they kept him off the team and out of school and he was in fact innocent, then they would have been screwed.  

And stop calling him "my boy".  He's not my boy.  I don't condone anything Houston has done.  Is Quincy Carter "your boy"  how about Jim Harrick, is he "your boy"?   Stop being a donkey's rear.


----------



## specrider (Aug 31, 2010)

the simple fact that GT fans are saying Houston had to be played or he would sue the school says all that I need to hear. That is absolutely laughable.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 31, 2010)

specrider said:


> the simple fact that GT fans are saying Houston had to be played or he would sue the school says all that I need to hear. That is absolutely laughable.



According to GT's many attorney's it wasn't.  I guess they have some real idiots.  Especially since some of them graduated from UGA law school.  But really that's beside the point.  You seem to think that GT should not have played Houston regardless of a Judge saying he didn't deserve to be suspended from the team and getting over the fact that he was from a football talent standpoint, a starter for GT.  Maybe you can explain GT's fallacy in playing him?


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Skyjacker, I'll say nothing more since you obviously have no clue on how a civil trial works compared to a criminal one.


For a man that has told me that I'm terrible at comprehension, called me retarded, and incorrectly assumed that I don't have college degrees and therefore must come from a trailer park, you sir, have NO IDEA how the legal system of the United States works.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Putting Houston back on the team and playing him "some" is a totally different ballgame than starting him. He came back and started.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 31, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Skyjacker, I'll say nothing more since you obviously have no clue on how a civil trial works compared to a criminal one.
> 
> 
> For a man that has told me that I'm terrible at comprehension, called me retarded, and incorrectly assumed that I don't have college degrees and therefore must come from a trailer park, you sir, have NO IDEA how the legal system of the United States works.



1.) You called out my morality before I ever threw an insult at you.  

2.) If I don't understand how the legal system works, instead of just repeating yourself, why don't you correct me.  Which you have yet to do.  

For starters, tell me how the drug trafficking evidence collected on Houston could be utlized by Georgia Tech before the Federal Trial or in a case where he was found innocent in Federal Court?  A civil trial after a guilty nod in Federal Court is a moot point as that luxury was not afforded to GT at the time they were mandated to take back Houston.

Here is your opportunity to educate me on how the law works.  Go for it.  I'm all ears.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 31, 2010)

jwea89 said:


> so how about those braves last night guys.
> i know yall saw heyward and mac bomb those balls



yea, they whacked it pretty good...didn't hurt that the Ponksatony Cheesesteak eaters took a nose dive either....


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 31, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Putting Houston back on the team and playing him "some" is a totally different ballgame than starting him. He came back and started.



Wait a minute, what difference does it make in playing him some as opposed to starting?  I thought the issue was playing him at all?  

I guess Chan Gailey at the time felt like I did.  

State Judge's opinion on Houston's playing/school status > than GT's opinion based on evidence they did not possess and did not know.  

I was glad Houston was suspended from school and the team.  But when a Judge mandates to the school he must be accepted back, that is good enough for me.  At that point, he's on the team and in that scenario best player plays.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's an interesting article I was able to dig up.  Talks about GT's position as to Houston's expulsion from school and the team.  

http://www.cstv.com/sports/m-footbl/stories/111505aev.html


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 31, 2010)

Reuben Houston was in 2005.  We kicked him off the team.  We didn't want him back.  A judge ordered him back on the team.  What else is there to talk about?  You leghumpers got nothing better to do?


----------



## Fletch_W (Aug 31, 2010)

Yall are getting too far off topic. 

My point was:

GT won the ACC, a stellar season. 

GT got beat by a 2nd tier, 4 loss, nobody from the SEC. It just happened to be UGA. 

UGA had it's worst season I can remember. And GT had one of it's better seasons in the last 20 years. And GT got oiled up and fondled by UGA like a shrimp scampi, butter dribbling off the fingers and down the chin.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 31, 2010)

Fletch, you're crazy. You was on the edge of your seat with 1:30 minutes remaining like everyone else. That don't sound too oiled up and fondled to me.


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 1, 2010)

Fletch_W said:


> Yall are getting too far off topic.
> 
> My point was:
> 
> ...



The season before UGA was preseason #1 and on the cover of Sports Illustrated.  In the same year GT ensured that they still owned the longest winning streak in the series at 8 games, by overcoming a double digit deficit and running for more yards in a half than any game all season, and beat the mutts.  

What's your point?


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 1, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> The season before UGA was preseason #1 and on the cover of Sports Illustrated.  In the same year GT ensured that they still owned the longest winning streak in the series at 8 games, by overcoming a double digit deficit and running for more yards in a half than any game all season, and beat the mutts.
> 
> What's your point ******?



GT fans go ahead in chalk up another loss this year. We have a bye the week before you come up to Athens. It's not going to be pretty we are going to have another week to prepare for the high school triple option attack. Maybe we could scrimmage against North Gwinnett or Lumpkin County to get prepared.


----------



## Msteele (Sep 1, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> GT fans go ahead in chalk up another loss this year. We have a bye the week before you come up to Athens. It's not going to be pretty we are going to have another week to prepare for the high school triple option attack. Maybe we could scrimmage against North Gwinnett or Lumpkin County to get prepared.



Those scrimmage games might be a good game.  I hope those idiot defensive players can play a quarter without 10 personal fouls.  Those high school teams may show them some real dissipline.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 1, 2010)

Booo!!! Figured Id show up and say hey since its about that time again... Ready GA Fans to get the Crap talking going? LOL

I was just reading this Post, Cant Believe I been missing out on all this... I see we are still taking about last years game..lol


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 1, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Booo!!! Figured Id show up and say hey since its about that time again... Ready GA Fans to get the Crap talking going? LOL
> 
> I was just reading this Post, Cant Believe I been missing out on all this... I see we are still taking about last years game..lol



Yeah some of us UGA fans are talking about last years game but the Techies still bring up that one single win from the past 10 years.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 1, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Yeah some of us UGA fans are talking about last years game but the Techies still bring up that one single win from the past 10 years.



Yeah well you know how we are..lol...wont hear me bring up that loosing Battle... Its a new year.. I am ready!! Maybe we can shoot for 2 out of 10 wins this decade?? Just maybe...lol


----------

